# Topcoating Duraseal



## gordonbombay (Jul 16, 2019)

Hey all,

Have a contractor that is having their floor guys stain the handrails to match the hardwoods. They are using Duraseal Penetrating Sealer. I'm hoping use a brushable WB poly as the topcoat to give it a nice matte finish. Anyone have any experience with these interactions? "Penetrating Sealer" gives me reservations about adhesion issues.

Thanks!


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

gordonbombay said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Have a contractor that is having their floor guys stain the handrails to match the hardwoods. They are using Duraseal Penetrating Sealer. I'm hoping use a brushable WB poly as the topcoat to give it a nice matte finish. Anyone have any experience with these interactions? "Penetrating Sealer" gives me reservations about adhesion issues.
> 
> Thanks!


I’ve used the Duraseal Quick Coat on oak flooring, but ran a coat of dewaxed shellac before running the water based clear. I performed an adhesion test on a sample first, the WB clear didn’t adhere too well to the Quick Coat, but after using the shellac, it worked out well. I know a couple of buddies of mine in the hardwood flooring business that just go straight up water base over the Quick Coat and never had any problems. From experience though, I’d opt for an interface coat of dewaxed shellac, especially on a high wear or rub surface. The best approach when in doubt is to produce a sample and perform a crosshatch tape adhesion test and see if it adheres. I actually do have photos of the adhesion test with both options which I’ll post later when I’m back in the office.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Below are those photos:

The first photo is of a test board colored with Duraseal Quick Coat Penetrating Finish in Fruitwood followed by 2 coats of a waterborne clear. As you can see from the adhesion test, the finish released when the tape was removed, also taking much of the color with it. 

The second photo was the same Duraseal product, sealed with 1 coat of Zinsser Sealcoat, followed by 2 coats of waterborne clear. I don’t know how good the resolution is on the uploads but there are two x’s scored through the finish where the tape was applied, the X on the upper left hand corner being easier to see. After removing the tape the clear remained fully intact, exhibiting no adhesion loss.

I also included a couple of photos after the finish was installed, having been down now for three years, and hasn’t experienced any adhesion loss.

Based on the testing, the adhesion between the Duraseal and waterborne clear seemed to be pretty poor. The shellac served as a pretty good interface, tying the coatings together.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I'd just topcoat with duraseal oil poly and be done with it...or any oil based poly. Why do the workaround for a handrail?


----------

